# Cystorelin to induce abortion in goats



## sandoval (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi,
I have a doeling that I bred with a planned buck and found her with 3 bucklings the next day. The bucklings were 3 months old. Thus she could have bred with 4 bucks. I register all my goats so I need to be certain of paternity. DNA testing would have been too expensive for this many goats (6 animals times $50 per animal). So, at day 6 after the breeding day I gave her 2 cc of Cystorelllin to induce abortion and breed her again later. 
I could not find any information on what to expect in term of the abortion itself and when heat will commence again. Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have yet to use this. I thought this was suppose to be given on day 14 or so. Six days seems a bit soon to me. :shrug:

I personally would consult a vet about it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have not used it but know that you are supposed to wait at elate 10 days to give meeds for aborting. At 6 days it may not have worked. I would suggest you consult a vet also. These things are tricky and you don't want to mess up the doe for future breedings.


----------



## sandoval (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Cystorelin (Lute) to induce abortion in goats*

Darn, I didn't know about the 10 days. Now I don't know if I need to repeat in 5 days or not. I read another blog about using Lute and some people were saying that the does will be sterile forever. They also said a vet will not give Lute to induce abortion. So, I feel stuck having to guess on a very serious issue. 
I hope I didn't lose this doe.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Call the vet. That is really your best bet. My vet would have no problem giving lute to a goat for a unwanted/unsafe pregnancy. Depends on the vet but best to check with one so there is no damage done.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree. You really should get a vet involved.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I agree. You really should get a vet involved.


 I also agree.... :thumb:


----------



## RobAVD (Mar 8, 2012)

I have to confess, I don't know much about goats... but I do breed cows at a large dairy. I was searching for something and came across this thread & thought maybe I could help clarify something. Cystorelin does not induce abortions in cows. It triggers ovulation if the animal is at the right point in her estrus cycle. We use Lutalyse to get them to that point, then Cystorelin 12 hours or so before breeding to help ensure ovulation. Both cows & goats being Bovine, I'm assuming the same would hold true for goats. Cows can become cystic & begin demonstrating signs of heat even when they are pregnant. Cystorelin can be used to treat this even during pregnancy. Also, with 2000 cows and hundreds of shots per week with a timed AI program, there have been times when an injection has been given to the wrong animal.... This is very bad when Lutalyse is given to a pregnant cow... since it DOES induce abortion, but Cystorelin is safe. Of course, verify with your vet... but I hope this helps!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a doe getting cystorelin - she is cystic. Never heard anything about it causing abortions before :shrug: . We use lute for aborting and a lute/dex combo for inducing labor.


----------



## sandoval (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I took the advice and talked to the vet. Cystorelin would not do any good at aborting. Lutalyse or Estrumate would. I gave 2 cc Lutalyse at day 36 after mating and she aborted in 48 hours. 
Cris


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad you talked to the vet and that you were able to safely end the pregnancy with the proper meds. :thumb:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## MagdelenaGoatLover (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello,

My pygmy goat MIGHT have bred with boar goat. She will not be able to deliver so my only thought is abortion. If she is pregnant, she is two months along. Will Lutalyse work?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, 2cc of lutalyse, IM, will work.


----------

